# A strange thing



## CelticWanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone ever experience this?
You're just sitting around not really doing anything, maybe watching a movie, or just staring at the ceiling listening to your music
And then bam. 
your hit with this fuckin feelin. Like something in you just shifted, something major, and you know its ganna change your life forever but your not sure how. 
Happens to me more often than I would like. 

Shit man am I crazy?


----------



## Killjoy (Dec 13, 2014)

Your life was going so well until suddenly you meet me.


----------



## Tude (Dec 13, 2014)

Not really. But when under a lot of stress (ha story of my life) I get like a panic attack - feel like something big is rolling toward me and I can't move. Don't like them.....


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2014)

I've already figured out that I'm batshit crazy.
Excessive deja vu` has me believing I'm jumping through quantum realities.
For some reason I keep dragin myself back to the comically depressed and drunken silly universe.::drinkingbuddy::
The stoned and getting laid one is way better. ::cigar::
Though not necessarily as funny.::eyepatch::

DOn't worry man. It might just be a feeling of anticipation and adrenaline from the unpredictability of travel.
...
That or the pot.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 13, 2014)

CelticWanderer said:


> Anyone ever experience this?
> You're just sitting around not really doing anything, maybe watching a movie, or just staring at the ceiling listening to your music
> And then bam.
> your hit with this fuckin feelin. Like something in you just shifted, something major, and you know its ganna change your life forever but your not sure how.
> ...




This reminds me of my VERY first walkabout at the tender age of 18.
I had decided to go travel which included breaking up with my gf and selling my possesions.
maybe i had watched too much "skate or die" growin up or something but even today 
I still have dreams about it.any way i told my ex that i was headed to california.because that night i had been given a vision,of crusty travelerz at the peak of some sanfran hill,the sun rising behind us,a new dawn had come..i was destined to change the world.or as i found out later(just my perception of it). any way...i often recieve these dreams and interpret them as "its time to go"
much like @Odin said...im moving through quantum realities.this choice effecting that choice but ultimatly the end result is always the same,im going to die in california.needless to say i hvnt ever been to cali.and i doubt i ever will.but somehow.if my visions are manifested of my own destiny...i wont have a choice when my death date rolls around.ill somehow just be THERE..on that hill..surrounded by 6 dirtykids and a elcamino pizza delivery car? skitchin hoppin freeloadin my way into the future.or my death lol. 
I dunno
I just find it strange when i get deja vu that i can feel my inner soul go streight to california.to that hillside.where its waiting.on 6 dirty kids.to change the world


----------



## CelticWanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

Shit maybe that's it. I'm leaving again in a few months, it feels like bricks are sliding into place and locking. Everytime it happens im more sure of it and my demeanor grows calmer. I get deja vu' alllooot and i've always kinda wondered if I was just vibrating at the right frequency to sorta meld into a close universe. I get visions too, usually while meditating, my mind will blank out and then explode with images that just flow. It's usually running through fields and snow and ice, with birds bears dogs and horses and then flying into the sun ._. after that it goes into these wormhole things of crazy colors and images that all fall into eachother and connect somehow. I can't really explain it. 

Glad other people feel crazy sometimes.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

kidbob said:


> This reminds me of my VERY first walkabout at the tender age of 18.
> I had decided to go travel which included breaking up with my gf and selling my possesions.
> maybe i had watched too much "skate or die" growin up or something but even today
> I still have dreams about it.any way i told my ex that i was headed to california.because that night i had been given a vision,of crusty travelerz at the peak of some sanfran hill,the sun rising behind us,a new dawn had come..i was destined to change the world.or as i found out later(just my perception of it). any way...i often recieve these dreams and interpret them as "its time to go"
> ...


yea man your probably destined to be out there. it'll probably hit you like a train when you realize its time to go there.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 13, 2014)

CelticWanderer said:


> yea man your probably destined to be out there. it'll probably hit you like a train when you realize its time to go there.




Man..........thats the last thing i want to happen out there if/when i go....
Ill be standin on the tracks....REVELATIONS will happen.the sky will open Up...and everything will be made clear...and at that MOMENT 




BAM!!!

U.P TAKES ME OUT.....CHUGGA CHUGGA CHOO CHOO


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 13, 2014)

Naw not crazy . I always say there is good insanity and bad. I know what you mean about the mind images. Try acid more than once and this seems to happen a lot. But real images and strangeness from who knows where, nobody does or ever will, is just before sleep but not awake or after waking up and then sliding back into. Ever been in control of a dream. Where your not awake but know your dreaming and are master. I've had numerous out of body dreams where I think I'm awake but I'm not and see myself laying there and realize fuck I'm asleep then awake and have to assure myself I'm in the real world. Quite trippy and hard to sleep or want to. Nothing do we know or control. . .


----------



## kidbob (Dec 14, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> Naw not crazy . I always say there is good insanity and bad. I know what you mean about the mind images. Try acid more than once and this seems to happen a lot. But real images and strangeness from who knows where, nobody does or ever will, is just before sleep but not awake or after waking up and then sliding back into. Ever been in control of a dream. Where your not awake but know your dreaming and are master. I've had numerous out of body dreams where I think I'm awake but I'm not and see myself laying there and realize fuck I'm asleep then awake and have to assure myself I'm in the real world. Quite trippy and hard to sleep or want to. Nothing do we know or control. . .




Im a fan of hullicinagens...i got a couple tripped out musshys tatted on my skin
But these aint flash backs.
Their not re-visions of an tripped out experiance.
Its like my very fiber of my being "as sober as "stoned" can get" gets hauled off somewhere.to "experiance" just a few more seconds of a reality unbeknownst to me.
I feel my "core" "shift" in that direction..

The generalized "black cat" of "deja vu" hits me and its like damn....no matter what.........imma be "john conner" (in no way does my future representation reflect
An "terminator" scenario)

just to me...in my quantum reality.
All things lead to the yellow brick road..."ALL THINGS"
suicide
Murder
Manifest destiney
Re-incarnation
..just trust me when i say all "all things"

So ur not alone in feeling strange
Everything happens for a reason and has to run its course.what will be........WILL BE,REST ASSURED..OT WILL BE.

I HAD A WARRENT ONCE.
and the officer's badge number was my birthday.
I told the officer very calmly,im not worried,ill be bailed out momentarily(didnt know a soul who would post the 600)all's as it should be(after all i seen the signs) 
needless to say i was out 30 mins later...presto manifesto...
Manifest destiney
Im here for a reason
HERE FOR a [email protected]$oN....
What that is...
Is yet to be told


----------



## Mankini (Dec 14, 2014)

Sometimes the mind breaks free of the body and travels ahead or backwards in time. I think string theory has something to do with this. None of you are crazy. Just maybe having out-of-body experiences. It would explain "psychic'' experiences.


----------



## Odin (Dec 16, 2014)

kidbob said:


> 6 dirtykids and a elcamino pizza delivery car?



I've been to California... and I will be back again. 
6 dirtykids and a elcamino pizza delivery car... SOunds like crusty kid postapocalyptica dream land.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 17, 2014)

much too square to be crazy. cool kids shun me.

still all kinds of Fd up happening every day. few nights ago some dude got pulverized by a train right next to where I slept. The next nivht, after all the cops cleared out, i am standing over the mess drink in hand paying my respects. . out of the dark ahead of me this black guy comes.jogging wearing not but a j string. Stops dead over the blood slick to ask if i need a blow job. 

Shoulda fu kin said yes. Coulda been hip about it


----------



## Odin (Dec 17, 2014)

severin said:


> The next nivht, after all the cops cleared out, i am standing over the mess drink in hand paying my respects. . out of the dark ahead of me this black guy comes.jogging wearing not but a j string. Stops dead over the blood slick to ask if i need a blow job.
> 
> Shoulda fu kin said yes. Coulda been hip about it




I haz cheezeburger man...


----------



## Odin (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahhhh.... that's betta!!!

Don't be a meanace is...
But the best of all time.
The Big Lebowski. 



And nothing to do with whatever severin wrote... but just because.

ENJOY


----------

